# Max. requests per second Apache/IIS



## matdacat (24. November 2005)

Hallo!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach verläßlichen Zahlen für die Skalierbarkeit von Apache HTTP Server und MS IIS. Wieviele Requests pro Sekunde schafft einer dieser Server unter der Annahme, dass es sich um ein GET für ein winziges File handelt?
Und welcher der beiden ist geeigneter bzw. welche Techniken gibts, um die Skalierbarkeit zu erhöhen, wenns um viele Zugriffe geht? Einfach bessere Hardware für den Server? Wie läßt sich ein Loadbalancing zwischen verschiedenen Instanzen realisieren?
Fragen über Fragen   

Danke für hilfreiche Antworten.

edit: Ups, hab grad bemerkt, dass meine Frage im Webserver-Forum besser aufgehoben wäre, sorry.


----------

